# Set of 8 Benjamin's Best HSS Lathe Chisel, good chisels, great price



## BillyUP

I have a couple "Benjamins Best" Gouges, and have used them extensivly. They perform evey bit as well as my "Big Name" tools, and would not hesitate to order again. This is a great deal that is only missing a small Bowl Guage, or two. That can be added to make a complete set for most. Later you will accumulate others, as you will not be able to resist. I have about 50 tools, but usually only use 6.


----------



## Knuckles

Thanks for the tip, I've been on the fence for a set of these.


----------



## MauBow

I also have a couple of the BB gouges…cheap but great performers!


----------



## johnpoolesc

i think they changed the steel they use.. 10 years ago they were average or below.. now they can compare to any brand i've used.. your right, that is a deal


----------



## USCJeff

Kicking myself, just bought on Wednesday three of the eight a la carte. They ranged $15-$20 each. I'll let you all do the math. Now where's that receipt? hmmm

The local wood store owners suggested the lower end BB as I also picked up a WorkSharp 3000. They dull faster, but the WorkSharp takes only a minute to resharpen a non-damaged tool. Will have to post back after some real trials. Just an initial impression so far. I will say, they were the first turning tools I've ever bought. Now need to learn how to turn.


----------



## WeeWilly

I have used the Benjamin Best wood chisels for the past four years. I now use them exclusively in my turning projects. They are of good quality, hold their sharpness well and the prices from Penn State Industries are just very low priced, as you can buy them in sets or individual lathe tools.


----------



## JohnGray

Good review thanks for posting. I also have several BB lathe tools.


----------



## dustynut

Does anyone know of an outlet to buy these tools in Canada. Sorry guys but shipping from USA is a killer.


----------



## viberts

There jacques.coulombe.com at Montréal


----------



## Greg77

I just received a set like this for Christmas. They have a coating of some sort on the outside. I have been removing it with my wire wheel, with the plan to coat them with wax to keep the rust away. Is there a better way to remove that coating? I am very excited to try these out on my lather, this is the second review on here that I have read. Both give them great reviews.


----------



## chriswright

If it's waxy, try a torch. Don't heat them too much, just enough to melt the wax. If it's oily, try paint thinner or kerosene.


----------



## Mmchap

I just got these off amazon. The coating appears to be some kind of shellac or lacquer… i just used the tools out of the box on a piece of fire wood, the coating did not hinder anything


----------

